# M/s Johanna Thorden



## JMB

These might be of interest to someone - South Ronaldsway


----------



## stein

Here's some information: http://personal.inet.fi/surf/jthorden/


----------



## JMB

stein said:


> Here's some information: http://personal.inet.fi/surf/jthorden/


Thanks, I notice the headstone was erected in 2000.

I was photographing war graves so I was looking around the churchyard for their headstones when I spotted this one. It really catches the eye.

Good to get the full story behind the sinking.

MB


----------

